# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  نصب برنامه بر روی شبیه ساز موبایل

## rabinnet

سلام
از دوستان كسي مي دونه که چطوری میشه  برنامه ای همچون  Arabizer.cab بر روی شبیه ساز (دستگاهی در کار نیست و فقط شبیه ساز visual studio و   activsync موجود است)  نصب کرد
ممنون

----------


## rahmatr

*مبتوانید از لینک زیر استفاده کنید.*
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=113724

----------


## rabinnet

من فایل های cab مربوط به Arabizer را در پوشه ای  در  My Computer و در  mobile device کپی کردم ولی در شبیه ساز پوشه را خالی نمایش داده می شود و محتویات پوشه فایل ها نمایش داده نمی شود
در مورد مابقی پوشه های شبیه ساز همینطور است و فقط پوشه ها در شبیه ساز نمایش داده می شود وخبری از فایل های درون آنها برای نمایش نیست
در لینک یاد شده 
در شبیه ساز روی منوی Start  و سپسگزینه Settings کلیک کردم ولی در پنجره ظاهر شده گزینه ای با عنوان  Menus  وجود نداشت و در نتیجه عدم وجودFile Explorer، موارد موجود در پنجره Settings
1 phone 2 sounds 3 profiles 4 home screens 5 clock & Alarm 6 connections 7 security 8 Removes programs 9 more… که در قسمت  more  هم 
1 power management 2 Accessibility 3 Regional Setting 4 owner Information 5 About 6 Error Reporting مشکل از کجاست؟

با تشکر

----------


## rahmatr

احتمالا از Visual Studio 2003 استفاده میکنید.
 :اشتباه: 
مطالب لینک بالا مربوط به Visual Studio 2005 است.

----------


## rabinnet

من با ( visual studio 205 professional edition version 8.0.50.727.42 ( RTM .050727-4200
کار می کنم 
به نظر شما مشکل از visual studio هست؟

----------


## rabinnet

ببخشید مطالب شما در لینک ذکر شده کاملا درست بود
اشتباه از من بود که این موارد را در مورد windows mobile  تست می کردم
تمامی موارد در مورد windows CE  صدق می کرد و به درستی کار می کند
می خواستم ببینم شما اطلاع دارید برای فارسی نویسی در ویندوز موبایل چی کار بایستی کرد؟

----------

